# my small mac collection.<3



## missmaymay (Aug 18, 2008)

i started getting into MAC as of june 08 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. so this is my little collection so far. i obviously, have nothing compared to other people's mac collection posts (every single wonderful post
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but it's a start
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love looking at everyone else's post. so here's mine. i really enjoy buying MAC & hope to get a lot more in the future! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for viewing!

my collection as of June 08 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:






where it's all stored:]
----------------------






from left to right: fafi iridescent pressed powder in belightful; msf in northern light & blush in melba.
----------------------






from left to right: tendertone in take a hint; nymphette lipglass; love nectar lustreglass & pinkarat lustreglass. 
----------------------------






from left to right: paint pot in painterly; pigment samples in: pink bronze, cornflower, kitchmas & lovely lily; first eyeshadow ever in pink venus.<3
& mac shadestick in pink couture all alone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------------------------






two empty travel quads for me & 181 kabuki:] 
in my palette top to bottom, left to right.
1) all that glitters
2) pink freeze
3) beautiful iris
4) cork
5) expensive pink
6) stars & rockets
-------------------------------






only three mac brushes so far
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hoping to get a lot more soon! 
from left to right: 239, 217 & 181. (as seen previously, lol


----------



## nleslie (Aug 18, 2008)

The photos and setup are lovely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Don't feel bad about the brushes, because I have none. I use cheap Elf brushes right now because the good Mac brushes are so expensive in Australia and I'd rather get some real, fun makeup. 
Oh, and I want to say thanks, because I've been wanting to get Nymphette and, more importantly, Pinkarat, and I only have Love Nectar. So having a photo of all three is VERY helpful! I'm totally getting Pinkarat now.


----------



## missmaymay (Aug 18, 2008)

no problem.<3 & thanks! you're gonna love pinkarat!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 glad i was able to help:]


----------



## pensive (Aug 18, 2008)

That's a great collection to start with. I wish I would have got the MSF in Northern Lights.


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 18, 2008)

Great collection. Where did you get that box/organizer?


----------



## nunu (Aug 18, 2008)

a very nice starter collection!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 18, 2008)

lovely collection


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 18, 2008)

*That's a really good beginning..You have some necessity colors and textures..It takes a while to build a big kit; I've been buying MAC religiously for four years now, and I'm still not anywhere near the humongous collections some of these people have! But, that's okay..it's not my aim to have every MAC product ever made; I just buy what I love, and know I'll use..otherwise it's a big waste. I'm satisfied with what I have..I can come up with any look under the sun (with some exceptions, of course
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and if something comes out that I want, I get it..That's how you must approach buying makeup
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You've got enough for to tide you over until you can expand...hell, that's probably more makeup than a lot of women!!*


----------



## addicta a MAC (Aug 18, 2008)

I like it !! i started this summer too ! and... i also have 3 brushes lol i have the silver holiday collection eye brushes that someone gave me but there small and the quality is different than the bigger ones ,at least i think..


----------



## missmaymay (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_Great collection. Where did you get that box/organizer?_

 
 i bought it at Ross


----------



## missmaymay (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pensive* 

 
_That's a great collection to start with. I wish I would have got the MSF in Northern Lights._

 
thank you.<3 if you're looking for a deep pink color as an MSF, MAC is re-promoting Petticoat in October


----------



## missmaymay (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *addicta a MAC* 

 
_I like it !! i started this summer too ! and... i also have 3 brushes lol i have the silver holiday collection eye brushes that someone gave me but there small and the quality is different than the bigger ones ,at least i think.._

 
 lol:] yeah, it's because the brush sets are machine mass made, so they're not as soft. but they're very cute & great to travel with! hehe.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 21, 2008)

really nice mac collection


----------



## x3n (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks great!
You`re definitely off to a wonderful start with your collection.


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 23, 2008)

cute setup !


----------



## missmaymay (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovebuggyboo* 

 
_cute setup !_

 
 thanks !


----------



## christinakate (Oct 6, 2008)

its a great collection so far !!


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice collection! Its a good start and keep the photos one day to see how you started off when your collection is huge Lol!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Oct 8, 2008)

Lovely little collection!!  And that storage unit is so adorable!!


----------



## Choupinette28 (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice collection!!!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 9, 2008)

great start!!!


----------



## missmaymay (Feb 9, 2009)

thank you to all!


----------



## orkira (Feb 9, 2009)

Cute collection.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 12, 2012)

I love the set up!
  	So adorable!


----------

